# Dutch Choral music



## DFa (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone have any suddestions for A cappella dutch choral music, in dutch if possible? Taling an Irish choir to the Netherlands next year and would like a few pieces.
Thanks 
DFA


----------



## hiserdison (Oct 5, 2010)

Louis Buskens studied recorder, school music and choral conducting at the Brabants Conservatory in Tilburg. He started his career specialising in early music, but later on, he developed more of an interest in 19th and 20th century music....


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The following Dutch composers have written some notable choral music. You will have to investigate this and determine what is suitable, depending on the standard of your choir and the programming you adopt. Good luck!

Lex van Delden (1919-88)
Jacob van Eyck (1590-1657)
Jan Koetsier (1911-2006)
Willem Pijper (1894-1947)
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)
Johan Wagenaar (1862–1941)


----------



## reinvandijk (Apr 22, 2011)

*Choral music in Dutch*

If you are interested in choral muzic in the Dutch language, let me know... I'm singing in Sequens (vocal kwintet) and we do like to sing in our own language. It is for us a kind of revivel of our own composers and thier music. It is for us also much important to perform and make contact with our audience on "stage".

We sing for example music: C. T. Padbrué (1591-1670) but also a lot of contempary from Dutch or Belgium composers.

Please contact [email protected]


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

N.H.Andriessen: Psalm 84 (for male choir) is one of the best music ever written for male choir.


----------



## icasas1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello, so I am searching for classical solo or choral women's pieces (if there are any) by Dutch composers. If anyone knows of any please let me know


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

icasas1 said:


> Hello, so I am searching for classical solo or choral women's pieces (if there are any) by Dutch composers. If anyone knows of any please let me know


This topic was not used for 4 years


----------

